# Probleme mit der neuen Addon-Update Funktion



## Zolthan (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Habe bei mir gerade die neue Version von BlascClient installiert und mich schon über die neue Funktion des Addon-Update gefreut. Nachdem ich mir dieses neue Plugin runtergeladen und installiert habe mußte ich feststellen das es dort wohl noch ein Problem gab.
Das Plugin sagt mir zwar das es  1025 nicht installierte Addons gibt, aber meine schon installierten ACE Addons (z.B. BigWigs) zeigt es mir nicht an, was mir ein Updaten nicht ermöglicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?

Gruß


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Zolthan schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe bei mir gerade die neue Version von BlascClient installiert und mich schon über die neue Funktion des Addon-Update gefreut. Nachdem ich mir dieses neue Plugin runtergeladen und installiert habe mußte ich feststellen das es dort wohl noch ein Problem gab.
> Das Plugin sagt mir zwar das es  1025 nicht installierte Addons gibt, aber meine schon installierten ACE Addons (z.B. BigWigs) zeigt es mir nicht an, was mir ein Updaten nicht ermöglicht.
> 
> ...



Ich schau mir das Problem an. ggf brauch ich dazu noch ein paar Informationen von dir. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte melde ich mich per PM bei dir.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ein Freund von mir rief mich eben sehr aufgeregt an und meinte ich solle mir bloss nicht die neue Blasc Version downloaden.

Er benutz die selben AddOns (WOW Giga) und nun ist alles völlig durcheinander bei ihm.  Offensichtlich habt Ihr da irgendwas neu gemacht. Es wäre schön wenn es dazu mal einige Infos gibt und ggf. wie man das abschalten kann. Weil meine AddOns möchte ich dann doch lieber allein Updaten.

LG


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ein Freund von mir rief mich eben sehr aufgeregt an und meinte ich solle mir bloss nicht die neue Blasc Version downloaden.
> 
> ...



Also generell Updated der BLASC-WoW-Add-On Updater nur WoW-Ace Add-Ons.
Dabei werden die Daten direkt von wowace.com geladen. Es werden keine Daten bei uns zwischengespeichert.

Und man muß diesen Updater nicht benutzen. Man kann das Plugin deaktivieren oder man kann es so einstellen das nicht automatisch nach Updates gesucht wird.

Außerdem wäre es nett wenn dein Freund hier im Support-Forum was dazu schreiben würde, dann können wir hier Fehler schneller finden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Oktober 2007)

Ah okay...Also ich hab jetzt den neuen Updater nicht mit installiert und es ist alles okay bei mir. Ich denke mal es liegt an den Ace AddOns. Da hatte ich letzte Woche schon Probleme als ich nen komplettes Update machte.


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Erst einmal finde ich die Idee richtig klasse!

Doch wie genau funktioniert das? Finde da nichts im Client!


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Ah okay...Also ich hab jetzt den neuen Updater nicht mit installiert und es ist alles okay bei mir. Ich denke mal es liegt an den Ace AddOns. Da hatte ich letzte Woche schon Probleme als ich nen komplettes Update machte.



Im Endeffekt macht das Plugin "BLASC-Ace-Updater" nichts anderes als der WoWAceUpdater den man direkt bei wowace.com downloaden kann.


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Erst einmal finde ich die Idee richtig klasse!
> 
> Doch wie genau funktioniert das? Finde da nichts im Client!



Hast du gestern/heute auf die aktuelle Version von BLASC gepatched? Wenn ja, dann geh mal in die Einstellungen von BLASC und dann auf den Menüpunkt "Plugins"
Dort kannst du das WOW-Ace-Plugin anklicken. Dann gehst du unten auf OK. Jetzt sollte BLASC sagen das es das Plugin runterladen muß. Wenn dies geschehen ist sollte das Ace-Plugin bei dir verfügbar sein. Sollte es da irgendwelche Probleme geben melde dich kurz per PM bei mir.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt macht das Plugin "BLASC-Ace-Updater" nichts anderes als der WoWAceUpdater den man direkt bei wowace.com downloaden kann.





Jo und genau den benutz ich nich weil der mir alles durcheinander bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten is des ne schöne Idee von Euch!


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Jo und genau den benutz ich nich weil der mir alles durcheinander bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann er normaler Weise nicht! Deine Einstellungen liegen im WTF Ordner, WAU kopiert nur die neuen Addons in den Addons Ordner!


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Oktober 2007)

Nun ja, AddOns und ich ist zu vergleichen mit Männers und deren Wissen über Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs jetzt einigermassen passend hin bekommen, allerdings funzt der Catographer nich mehr. Wer da nen Tip hat bitte PN an mich. Nich hier schreiben, wegen weil geht am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Was sein kann ist, dass zufällig ein "nicht Ace2 Addon" genau so heißt wie ein "Ace2 Addon". Dann aktualisiert er das in das Ace2 Addon! Und das bringt sicher was durcheinander^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2007)

Guck guck,

da es so ein Thema schonmal gibt, melde ich hier auch mal Probleme an ^^
Hab natürlich heut morgen auch alle AddOns auf den neuesten Stand gebracht (nein das heißt nicht geupdated)
Nur gibt es nun Probleme, die AddOn eigenen Menüs wurden durch dieses Ace2 oder was weiß ich Rock Menü ersetzt, gut ist nicht wirklich schlimm aber es nervt...
Gibt es da abhilfe?

Und zum anderen...
Cartographer funktioniert auch nicht mehr richtig... 
Normal werden oben die Knöpfe "Quest Info" "Zone" "Optionen" angezeigt...
nun aber sind für Zone und Optionen NOCHMAL Knöpfe da, welche sich mit den Alten zu etwa 70% Überlagern...

Kann da jemand eine Antwort zu geben?^^


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Also Rock finde ich richtig Klasse, da ich nun alle Ace Addon mit einem "Programm" einstellen kann! Geschmacksache^^

Hast du parallel zum cartographer noch irgendwelche Map Addons drauf? Atlas z.B.?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2007)

Keine, deshalb wundert es mich ja so sehr...
wenn ich auf den deinen Button klick (sofern es möglich ist) klappt das Menü auf, auf dem anderen klappt dann Rock auf ^^ Wobei bei letzterem... nunja... KEINE Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind...
Auch nachdem ich Cartographer und den ganzen Ace Ordner plus die jeweiligen Saved Variables gelöscht hatte war es immernoch so...
und auch erst seit dem ich Blasc geupdatet habe und damit einmal die Update Funktion genutzt hatte, davor lief alles wunderfein ^^ (Ich habe Blasc nicht im Systemstart und daher kommt es oft vor, das ich es vorher nicht aktiviert hab)


----------



## Dragaron (12. Oktober 2007)

Hm, das Rock kommt, wenn du die Optionen vom cartographer öffnest ist richtig!

Ich denke nicht, dass es am cartographer selber liegt, er ist auf dem neusten Stand! Ich vermute es ist ein Addon, was seit dem neuen Patch nicht aktualisiert wurde!

Schalte mal bitte im Login-Bildschirm alle Addons ausser cartographer ab und log dich ein! Sollte der Fehler weg sein, schalte nach und nach die anderen Addons zu - wenn der Fehler wieder da ist, war es das Addon!


----------



## Nathanyel (13. Oktober 2007)

Es IST Cartographer. Cartographer verwendet seit ein paar Revisionen die total verbuggte Rock-Bibliothek statt Ace, wird aber trotzdem noch unter Ace-Addons gelistet... Übrigens Regnor, die Option zum Ignorieren von Verzeichnissen mit nem .svn drin wird scheinbar noch ignoriert, ich habe schon seit Längerem ein fake .svn im Cartographer-Ordner, damit der AceUpdater mir die letzte rock-freie Version nicht überschreibt, dennoch will BLASC den anderen Addons auch Cartographer updaten. Wäre auch im Allgemeinen nett, wenn man in dieser Liste einzelne Addons wegklicken könnte...


----------



## Dragaron (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ist doch schon mal gut zu wissen das es cartographer ist!

Nebenbei besteht Ace aus verschiedenen Libs - LibRock ist eine davon - somit ist es ein Ace Addon!

Welche Rev haste da?


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2007)

Prinzipiell sollte man bei Updates über den AceUpdater (oder eben blasc) aufpassen bzw. backups machen.
Gerade beim Cartographer werden da teilweise sehr üble Versionen auf den Server geladen.


----------



## Dianon (13. Oktober 2007)

Nabend Buffies, hab da ein kleines Problem. Hab mich mächtig über euer Addonupdateplugin gefreut. Funkt nun nach etlicher Zeit auch endlich nachdem ich begriffen hab wie man ihm erklärt wo er nach den Addons zu suchen hat, hab nun nur das Problem das dieser "Ladebalken" nicht mehr verschwindet. Anfangs steht da kurz "Addon Liste wird aktualisiert" dann verschwindet der Text und nur das Fenster mit dem vollen Balken beleibt.


----------



## flury (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo habe mir ein paar addons runtergeladen und jetzt ist der addons button beim char weg kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem mit dem WoWAce-Updater hatte ich auch. Der Haken bei der Sache ist, das jedes Ace-Addon seine eigenen Libs integriert hat, wenn nun die Addons verschiedene Versionen der Bibliotheken haben, kommt es zu Konflikten.
Ich konnte das Problem lösen, indem ich die Addons alle neu installiert habe, aber die Standard-Update-Funktion in den Einstellungen auf Update ohne Bibliotheken eingestellt habe, allerdings muß man dann im WoWAce-Updater die Standalone-Libs mit installieren. Der Vorteil ist, die Libs sind immer auf dem neuesten Stand und die Addons werden kleiner (und kompatibler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

CU


----------



## Knurpsi (15. Oktober 2007)

jo, waere schoen wenn man beim "blasc wowace updater plugin" auch den external-modus einschalten kann, so dass 

1. nur addons heruntergeladen werden die eine neue revision haben (im moment werden auch addons heruntergeladen wenn die enthaltenen libs eine neue revision haben)
2. die libs extra (extern!) geupdated werden, wie es eben mit dem external-modus im wowace-updater (standard-einstellung) ist.

spart bandbreite und plattenplatz und sorgt auch fuer weniger versionskonflikte zwischen den libs ...

natuerlich sollte das ganze per option einstellbar sein, da manche sicher nur 1-2 (und nicht 179) wowace-addons haben und die zusaetzlichen libs bei ihnen "alles durcheinander bringen" ;-)

sonst ne klasse idee das in den blasc zu integrieren!


----------



## Eispirat (16. Oktober 2007)

naja, so doll funktioniert das ja noch nicht. mir werden addons wie ct_raidassist, omen, ArcHUD2, ora2, atlas, etc. als nicht mehr aktuell angezeigt, was definitiv nicht der fall ist. beim updaten überschreibt er sie dann mit einer älteren version oder weiß der teufel was, auf jeden fall zerschießt es das addon und ich darf die aktuelle version neu rüberkopieren.


----------



## Demon126 (16. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab auch ein Problem mit der Addon Update Funktion. Wenn ich BLASC einschalte taucht dieses kleine Feld auf in dem die Addons stehen für die es Aktualisierungen gibt. Ich drück also aktualisieren und bum schon krieg ich eine Endlosschleifen von Fehlermeldungen, die ich Nur stoppen kann wenn ich BLASC abwürge (ausmache)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (20. Oktober 2007)

keine Add-On's bei mir aufgelistet

-Blasc auf 2.2 Upgedatete
-Pluginverwaltung WoW-Ace Plugin,häckchen gesetzt
-WoW AddOn's  Paktette (0)
.                       Instalierte (0)
.                       Nicht Instalierte (0)

wo liegt nun mein Problem ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arzach (20. Oktober 2007)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> keine Add-On's bei mir aufgelistet
> 
> -Blasc auf 2.2 Upgedatete
> -Pluginverwaltung WoW-Ace Plugin,häckchen gesetzt
> ...



das ist bei mir leider auch so, obwohl ich eigentlich eine ganz palette ace-addons installiert habe, wird bei mir kein einziges in blasc angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -kAkA- (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auch die neuste Version von Blasc usw....habe nun die neue Funktion genutzt und meine AddOns upgedatet...und nu: Bei jedem Login werden fehler angezeigt!Cartographer usw sind fehlerhaft...naja es funktionieren noch alle AddOns aber es nervt ein wenig immer die Fehlermeldung!Was kann man da machen?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Albi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Erstmal ein grosses Lob für das Tool, ich finde es super.

Ich hab allerdings leider ein Problem. Und zwar sind im Interface/Addons Ordner komsicherweise alle Ordner schreibgeschützt nach dem Update durch das Tool und ich kann den Schreibschutz auch nicht entfernen.

Ich habs versucht mit Wow An/Aus und Blasctool An/Aus und ner Kombination aus beidem aber ich kann trotzdem den schreibschut nicht entfernen.

Grüsse Albi


----------



## idl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber vllt schaut das addon plugin nach einem .svn ordner und zeigt das addon auch erst dann an wenn es diesen ordner mit den benoetigten informationen gibt.

wenn addons nicht mehr funktionieren liegt es moeglicherweise auch (wie schon angesprochen) an fehlenden oder mittlerweile inkompatibelen libs.

da ich nur den wowace updater nutze kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen.

rock war mal eine zeit lang etwas buggy hab aber seit einigen wochen eigentlich keine probleme mehr feststellen koennen.

um herauszufinden ob z.b. eine lib fehlt koennte man sich ein debug addon installieren wie z.b. bugsack/fubar bugsack jenachdem...
oder man laesst sich das direkt vom client anzeigen (geht mittlerweile glaube ich auch ganz gut).

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist dieses plugin im blasc client auch NUR fuer wowace addons was erklaert warum u.a. kein ctraid angezeigt wird da es sich nicht im wowace repository befindet.


----------



## Ryou (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, also ich habe da ein Problem.
Und zwar wenn ich den Updater laufen lassen will, also den automatischen nach Start, hängt dieser sich auf.
Dann sind alle Aktionen die ich ausführen will, extrem langsam. Da hilft bei mir nur der Kaltstart. Extrem nervig, hoffe auf Abhilfe.


----------



## Balindir (25. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir läuft Blasc in der Version 2.2. Die Add-on-Aktualisierung hat bei mir Probleme. Jeden Tag werden mir immer wieder die installierten Ace-Komponenten als zu Aktualisieren angezeigt, immer und immer alle.
Ich geh zwar auf >Jetzt aktualisieren< und das Plug-In führt dann auch (scheinbar?) die Zyklen aus, aber wie gesagt, neuer Tag - altes Problem. 
Bevor ich es vergess, WoWAceUpdater zeigt keine neuen Udates an.


----------



## Qilin (25. Oktober 2007)

Ui, hier gibt es ja schon tierisch viele Postings, aber ich möchte auch noch einmal mich melden:


Erstens einmal ist es natürlich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dass es nun auch mit Blasc einfach funktioniert seine Add-Ons auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten.

Allerdings möchte ich bezweifeln, dass der AddOn-Updater funktioniert.


_Wenn ich Blasc starte, sucht er sich ja meine AddOns heraus und will diese updaten. Soweit ist ja alles klar. Dann kommt der Ladebildschirm und es sieht aus, als wenn etwas heruntergeladen wird und installiert.
Starte ich nun aber meinen Rechner neu und lade wieder Blasc, stehen genau die selben AddOns wieder in der Liste, die zu updaten sind.
Lediglich, wenn ich mittels Ace-Updater meine AddOns aktualisiere, verschwinden diese auch aus der Liste. _

Vielleicht wäre es hier auch besser, wenn man zum Ende des Updatens eine Liste ausgegeben bekommen würde, welche Updates vollzogen worden sind und von welcher auf welche Version dieses geschehen ist, sodass man auch als Benutzer die Möglichkeit hat hier alles nachzuvollziehen. Denn ich denke nicht, dass einige Updates immer rein zufällig mit dem Neustart meines PCs dann wieder zu aktualisieren sind. 

Allerdings finde ich jetzt gut, dass beim BossCounter auch eine Nachricht "ingame" ausgegeben wird, dass dieser Kill nun zählt. Auch wenn es hier wohl auch teilweise Störungen gibt.

Alles in allem ist für mich allerdings Blasc eines der Pflicht-AddOns und ich danke Euch, dass Ihr soviel Zeit in die Entwicklung gesteckt habt und wohl noch stecken werdet. 



btw, zitat ingame:
_Was kannst du denn für Gems herstellen?
 -Schau einfach unter http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2409614&tab=6&page=755 nach. Das geht auch wenn ich nicht da bin _


----------



## Anowo (25. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde Blasc auch ganz gut was mich nur stört er aktualisiert nicht die Addons die ich installiert habe:
Actioneer, Titan und Group Calendar die sind faktisch nicht da für ihn.
Auch wundert mich das ich Atlas Loot installieren kann aber Atlas selbst nicht in der Liste der zu installierenden Addons auftaucht.


----------



## L3m0n (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich treib den beitrag mal wieder nach oben =/

Bei mir zeigt er die instalierten addons an und die packete.. NUR wenn ich sie updaten will sagt er mir das addon kann nicht erstellt werden..... weder mit dem blasc addon noch mit wowaceupdater was is das???

habe echt keine lust all die addons per hand zu aktualisieren da häng ich drei tage dran um die zu suchen =(..


mein wow läuft unter vista ultimate und nicht auf c sondern auf E:\[+08+] --==ooo              -=¦¦[ gamez ]¦¦=-                             ooo==--\World of Warcraft.... das wäre der pfad nur ein bischen geändert damit keiner unsinn damit machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss 

Lemon


----------



## Nathanyel (30. Oktober 2007)

Am Pfad sollte es nicht liegen, hab WoW auch nicht in C:\Programme.

Wenn es mit dem BLASC-Plugin nicht klappt, versucht doch einfach mal den richtigen WowAce Updater: http://www.wowace.com/wiki/WowAceUpdater


----------



## LittleFay (30. Oktober 2007)

Anowo schrieb:


> Also ich finde Blasc auch ganz gut was mich nur stört er aktualisiert nicht die Addons die ich installiert habe:
> Actioneer, Titan und Group Calendar die sind faktisch nicht da für ihn.
> Auch wundert mich das ich Atlas Loot installieren kann aber Atlas selbst nicht in der Liste der zu installierenden Addons auftaucht.


Soweit ich weiß, sind Auctioneer, Titan... keine Ace-AddOns. Also können sie mit einem ACE-Updater auch nicht aktualisiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L3m0n (31. Oktober 2007)

es geht ja auch ned mit dem ace updater ^^ der sag bei allen addons error... ich weiss es nicht woran es liegt =/


----------



## Oldhunter (2. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal,
das Tool für Update Addonaktualisierungen ist ne super Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider habe ich dabei folgendes Problem, wenn dieses ausgeführt wird geht bei mir auf dem Rechner NIX mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Updates dauern bis zu 20 Minuten bei maximal 5 Addons die aktualisiert werden sollen.
Wie ich lesen konnte gibt es auch bei anderen diese Probleme.



> Hallo, also ich habe da ein Problem.
> Und zwar wenn ich den Updater laufen lassen will, also den automatischen nach Start, hängt dieser sich auf.
> Dann sind alle Aktionen die ich ausführen will, extrem langsam. Da hilft bei mir nur der Kaltstart. Extrem nervig, hoffe auf Abhilfe.



Ich habe festgstellt, sobald ich vor dem Updatevorgang die Priorität von Blasc.exe im Taskmanager auf "niedriger als Normal" einstelle, läuft alle ganz normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also der Vorgang dauert einige Sekunden.
Blasc.exe lastet den Prozessor sonst auf 99% aus ich denke hier liegt das Problem.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr da was machen könntet.
Im übrigen habt ihr nice Smilies!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Matthias


----------



## Oldhunter (11. November 2007)

Kann da wirklich keiner HELFEN?


----------



## Duck (14. November 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann geh mal in die Einstellungen von BLASC und dann auf den Menüpunkt "Plugins"
> Dort kannst du das WOW-Ace-Plugin anklicken.



Huhu Ihrs,

ich finde diesen Eintrag nicht in den Einstellungen würde die Addon-Update-Funktion aber gerne nutzen. Was ist zu tun?

Danke! 

Gruß
Duck


----------



## Suicid (14. November 2007)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> keine Add-On's bei mir aufgelistet
> 
> -Blasc auf 2.2 Upgedatete
> -Pluginverwaltung WoW-Ace Plugin,häckchen gesetzt
> ...




hab das  selbe problem und leider keine antwort darauf gefunden. need help


----------



## Duck (28. November 2007)

Keine Antwort? ;(

Gruß
Duck


----------



## Gornash (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Leider hab ich diesen Fehler ebenfalls.

. WoW AddOn's Paktette (0)
. Instalierte (0)
. Nicht Instalierte (0)

Gibt es da schon eine Lösung dafür?

blasc ist die aktuelle drauf und als OS hab ich Vista.
Achja und installiert hab ich blasc in d:\blasc


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

Gornash schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Leider hab ich diesen Fehler ebenfalls.
> 
> ...




Stimmt der Pfad zur WoW-Installation in den Einstellungen?


----------



## Gornash (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja den Pfad zu WoW stimmt hab ihn mehrmals kontrolliert.


----------



## Gornash (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich möcht ja nicht ungedulig sein, aber gibt es vielleicht noch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge?

Neu Installieren habe ich schon versucht, auch in ein anderes Verzeichnis. usw usw.

Bitte um Hilfe thx


----------



## Demonus (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe gerade meine addons erneuert mit dem plugin, logge mich ein und mein Pitbull ist verändert. Ich hatte für mich, mein ziel und mein ziel des ziels portraits und leisten eingestellt und jetzt sind die portraits weg und in den optionen von pitbull war die option für "Portraits" deaktiviert.


----------



## Nathanyel (21. Dezember 2007)

Demonus schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine addons erneuert mit dem plugin, logge mich ein und mein Pitbull ist verändert. Ich hatte für mich, mein ziel und mein ziel des ziels portraits und leisten eingestellt und jetzt sind die portraits weg und in den optionen von pitbull war die option für "Portraits" deaktiviert.


Das klingt eher nach einem Optionen-Reset durch ein Update bei Pitbull statt einem Problem mit dem BLASC-Feature.


----------



## Fighter_XP (21. Dezember 2007)

Gornash schrieb:


> Ich möcht ja nicht ungedulig sein, aber gibt es vielleicht noch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge?
> Neu Installieren habe ich schon versucht, auch in ein anderes Verzeichnis. usw usw.
> Bitte um Hilfe thx


schon mal manuell auf den grünen Aktualisieren-Pfeil gedrückt?


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Demonus schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine addons erneuert mit dem plugin, logge mich ein und mein Pitbull ist verändert. Ich hatte für mich, mein ziel und mein ziel des ziels portraits und leisten eingestellt und jetzt sind die portraits weg und in den optionen von pitbull war die option für "Portraits" deaktiviert.




Normalerweise überschreiben Addon-Updates nicht die Konfigurationen, denn die liegen fernab im WTF-Ordner für jeden Account/Char einzeln abgelegt. Es kann jedoch sein, das ein Addon wegen irgendeiner wichtigen Änderung am Script einen Reset der Einstellungen erzwingt.


----------



## Demonus (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Normalerweise überschreiben Addon-Updates nicht die Konfigurationen, denn die liegen fernab im WTF-Ordner für jeden Account/Char einzeln abgelegt. Es kann jedoch sein, das ein Addon wegen irgendeiner wichtigen Änderung am Script einen Reset der Einstellungen erzwingt.


Mittlerweile habe ich auch 8-12 fehlermeldungen von Ora2 wenn ich mich einer schlachtgruppe anschliesse. Das mit dem Pitbull ergibt nicht wirklich sinn da alle anderen einstellungen so geblieben sind wie ich sie vor dem update hatte.


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Demonus schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich auch 8-12 fehlermeldungen von Ora2 wenn ich mich einer schlachtgruppe anschliesse. Das mit dem Pitbull ergibt nicht wirklich sinn da alle anderen einstellungen so geblieben sind wie ich sie vor dem update hatte.



Wir haben keine Kontrolle darüber - ob alle angebotenen Addons auch funktionieren. Das ist abhängig von den Datenbeständen auf files.wowace.com. Falls jemand jetzt schreiben sollte "nutz doch den WoWAceUpdater" - ja ok, aber der bezieht seine Daten aus exakt der gleichen Quelle. ;-)


----------



## Gornash (21. Dezember 2007)

Fighter_XP schrieb:


> schon mal manuell auf den grünen Aktualisieren-Pfeil gedrückt?



Das war das erste was ich gemacht habe.
Inzwischen bin ich von der Arbeit zuhause und habe auch das Update vom Client bekommen.

Nach der installation habe ich es nochmal versucht und sobald ich ihn gestartet habe bekam ich die Meldung
"Es konnte keine Verbindung zum WoWAce-Server aufgebaut werden."

Firewall ist abgeschalten.

Ich habe auch den AceUpdater installiert und dort bekomm ich eine Verbindung und kann auch updaten.


----------



## Demonus (22. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Kontrolle darüber - ob alle angebotenen Addons auch funktionieren. Das ist abhängig von den Datenbeständen auf files.wowace.com. Falls jemand jetzt schreiben sollte "nutz doch den WoWAceUpdater" - ja ok, aber der bezieht seine Daten aus exakt der gleichen Quelle. ;-)



Ich finde es nur sehr seltsam dass ich nie probleme hatte wenn ich die addons manuel heruntergeladen habe. Ich habe das blasc plugin zum ersten mal dafür benutzt genauso wie den wowaceupdater welcher genau das selbe problem bei erzeugte. Wie erklärst du dir das?


----------

